# how many are into Dance,trance,house music?????



## djmp23 (Feb 22, 2010)

just curious as im a trance & progressive producer signed to a couple of labels and also do scouting for one. so if anyone on here actually produces this sort of music im more then happy to listen to a demo and give honest feedback .

plus id just like to know in general how many like this sort of music mentioned in the title??????


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

djmp23 said:


> just curious as im a trance & progressive producer signed to a couple of labels and also do scouting for one. so if anyone on here actually produces this sort of music im more then happy to listen to a demo and give honest feedback .
> 
> plus id just like to know in general how many like this sort of music mentioned in the title??????


NOT ME! Shudder................:tumbleweed:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

nah not especially just find it all a bit boring and repetative. just my opinion tho :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i like a lot of music,generally listen to it most days,but its radio 1 or clyde 1,but i like dance or hard house and most pop music,as its normally easy listening :thumb:


----------



## Fraser (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm a trance lover! Only really DJ at the moment, had a little mess around with production but gonna get my **** into gear and get into into properly soon.

What label you signed to mate?


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

DJ'd for many years playing house, hard house and trance and, not played out for 6 years, still love it at a young 38 years old!


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Soulful, Deep house for me.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

still love trance, ah those gatecrasher days at the end of the 90s 

choooooooooooon :lol:


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i am a fan...cannot wait to get to ibiza in the summer!! raving it up


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Hard house all the way :thumb:


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

I love all kinds of Dance music, but take me back to the old days of Happy Hardcore!! Old Skool Raver!!


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

I love my Trance music!

Infact going to see Tiesto in Birmingham on Sat night, then going to Trance Energy in Holland on 3rd April and seeing Deadmau5 at Brixton on 1st May!

Going to be a good few months!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I like trance every now and again, but more into chill out trance stuff


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Chris_Foci said:


> seeing Deadmau5 at Brixton on 1st May!
> 
> !


He's dynamite, seen him last year in Glasgow, apart from that god aweful tune 'I remember' (Which got the bigest reaction of the night), the night was superb. Good crowd helped it too.

You should get a chance to see this new LED head that's been talked about for ages.


----------

